# Lipotrim



## Nosey Joe

A friend of mine has recommended that I go on a Lipotrim diet which is monitored by some chemists. I know that I could do with losing about three stone and want to. But do any of you have any experience or comment or advice on this particular diet. Ta


----------



## d2x2

Joe, if you WANT to lose weight then won't you simply commit to eating healthier and exercising?

If you need help and I assume that you are healthy but overweight, nature has all the answers. I recommend the Juice Master's books (Jason Vale), extremely cheerful. You will lose weight, feel healthier, feel very positive and lose bad habits without noticing it.

Better still, ask for help from a nutritionist, your GP.

Lipotrim and snake oil probably work very well *as part of a balanced diet* but you should aim for the balanced diet first.


----------



## casiopea

To help with the balanced diet I would really recommend Weight Watchers.  

Good luck
cas


----------



## Henny Penny

Two of my friends did the lipotrim diet last year. Both lost in excess of 5 stone each. Both lost a lot of hair also ... which was apparently not related to the diet. After finishing the diet they are now both heavier than their original weight. I suppose it works for some people ... but I don't think it's a long term solution.


----------



## homeowner

My sister did Lipotrim for 3 (or was it 4) weeks and gave up smoking at the same time (she smoked 20 a day for over 12 years).  She lost 1.5 stone and 2 months later is still off the smokes and hasnt put back on the weight.  

I think you need to be really determined but that goes with any diet.  Its very severe but if you stick it out you will loose weight.  The problem is not going back to your old ways afterwards or you will put the weight back on.  

To loose weight permenantly you need to change your eating habits.  There is no way around it!

Good luck.


----------



## tyrell

Since giving up sport three years ago piled on three stone.

In the last year I have lost it, cut down on the booze and take up the push bike.
I cycle 20 Miles 4-5 Times a week and the weight dropped off. A freind of mine who cycles with me dose it every night and lost 2 Stone 10 lbs in 10 Months.
Give it a go it worked for us and has little impact on the body.

Good Luck


----------



## Nosey Joe

Well folks, I have been on the diet for almost two weeks now and am very happy. I have lost 12 pounds in the first week.  The first few days were quite hard but now I am enjoying it. Maybe I am a sadist  I did feel tired for a few days but I am grand now. One thing I would advise people is to retain a sense of humour whilst on any diet , it does actually help. Also have a close friend txt or e-mail you a few times a day with encouragement I found this brilliant. 
PS. Folks , a belated thank you for all the messages of encouragement as well!!


----------



## casperjack

Hi

Just wondering if you are still on the lipotrim?  Have been looking into it.  I'm nervous about all the side effects - headaches, tiredness, sickness etc.  How did you find them?

Also have heard mixed reviews about the taste of the shakes.  What are they really like?


----------



## Nosey Joe

Howdy Casper, Yes I am still on the lipotrim diet , Going to get weighed on Friday. In the first two weeks I lost over 17 lbs  And hopefully another 5-6 lbs on Friday. I only experienced a couple of headaches mainly during the first week. The tiredness was over the same but every few days I do feel a little tired on these days I take an early night and feel fine the next morning. The main thing is to drink a lot of water. There is a feel-good factor as well. You feel very good and in good form . This is also an encouraging fact to help you continue. I intend to continue until mid November Then going back on normal food 'til the New Year. Then back on the diet until I reach the weight I want to be. I use mainly the shakes chocolate I find the nicest vanilla and strawberry are OK but I dont like the chicken soup. you can also get peanut and coconut flapjacks. Peanut the nicest. 
Casper I will send you my mobile number by pm if you want to contact me.


----------



## Darth Vader

My sister used this and found that it led to constipation. The fibre plus powder stuff was useless as she ended up using three or four tablespoons with each drink and it made no difference whatsover. She gave up on it after 2 weeks.


----------



## Nosey Joe

I have been using the fibre powder as well and find it ok . There were a couple of times when I was constipated but I was putting this down to maybe forgetting to use  the powder the previous day. I must ask my chemist and see if there is an alternative.

By the way last week I lost another 8 lbs. making agrand total over the first three weeks of 25 lbs.


----------



## Darth Vader

I asked the sister about that and she said the Chemist advised her to take Sennacot - the laxative. She wasnt too keen on this as she saw it as a tempoary solution whereas she wanted a higher strengh fibre powder or something along those lines. The chemist told her that is the sennacot didnt work then the next step would be to take suppositories. She didnt want to go down this road especially if she was going to use the Lipotrim for a few weeks and the fibre powder which she was going through in no time, cost something like €10 per tub. So she gave it up.


----------



## Nosey Joe

Had a similar experience myself , Chemist had no fibre powder so he reccomended Senokot. Two at night one in the morning, I had the Gallops  Back on fibre now doin fine ....lost 7 1/2 pounds last week and getting weighed in the morn so hopefully another half stone and I will be very happy. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## Darth Vader

Well how did you get on??


----------



## PGD1

I eat alot and can't put on weight. For 3 years I ate a meal at about 5 and then usually another meal at about 9 or 10pm and I never put on weight.

I am now considering exercising to be fitter but if it makes me lose weight I'll have to stop or I'll waste away to nothing!


----------



## Nosey Joe

Well Darth I lost 6 more pounds so I am still  . I will keep you updated each week it acts as an encouragement for me.


----------



## Darth Vader

PGD1 said:
			
		

> I eat alot and can't put on weight. For 3 years I ate a meal at about 5 and then usually another meal at about 9 or 10pm and I never put on weight


.

There was an article on Ireland on Sunday about a woman who ate nothing all day and then ate her meals in quick succession in the evening. I cant remember what the term was for this way of eating but she credited it with helping her to loose weight and keep it off.

As regards the Lipotrim diet, i know it can work & Nosey Joe is testament to that, but its just not suitable for anyone who suffers from constipation! To say it makes it worse is an understatement, but for those that dont and if they have the determination to stick to it, it sounds like a god-send.


----------



## Cahir

Darth Vader said:
			
		

> There was an article on Ireland on Sunday about a woman who ate nothing all day and then ate her meals in quick succession in the evening. I cant remember what the term was for this way of eating but she credited it with helping her to loose weight and keep it off.




Warrior Diet - I read that article and couldn't believe how horrible it sounds.  Basically she start eating in the evening and pigged out on anything.  No way can something like this be healthy!


----------



## Nosey Joe

Only lost two pounds this week   but in reality it is the same weight as a bag of sugar.


----------



## Martina

Still . . . it's two pounds in the right direction. How pissed off would you be if you gained two pounds?

Well done on the loss and keep up the good work!


----------



## Bamhan

Hi there,
I am a fellow lipotrimmer. On day 7 and have lost 7 lbs so far, weigh in tomorrow. HAve another 14lbs to go o what I consider my ideal weight.
No longer considered overweight according to charts but hey who listens to charts....


----------



## Martina

Well done to you too! Keep up the good work.


----------



## 90210

I can’t believe that you can lose weight that fast, it could not be body fat, must be water. No wonder you would be constipated and tired you bloody dehydrated that’s why.

Your liver and Kidneys must be working over time and the toxins in your body will only be flushed out with plenty of water.

I would think if you can shift a stone in two weeks then go off the diet and go to a balanced food regime with an exercise programme. 

These diets play havoc with your organs and metabolism and the long-term side effects far out weight the short term. Guaranteed to eventually put on more weight than you started with, as you metabolism will just go into starvation mode.



For me, energy in should be equal to energy out, this equals no stored energy/fat.

Too much intake and not enough output, is as bad as too much output and not enough intake! 

Balanced, controlled method is the way otherwise you will yo yo diet and eventually beat your liver and kidney's into submission.


----------



## Bamhan

Down a stone in two weeks. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Gabriel

Losing weight quickly generally ensures piling it back on (and some more) even quicker as soon as you stop the diet.


----------



## Bamhan

Will people like you ever mind your own business. If  choose to loose weight fast and put it on just as fast why do you care?


----------



## ClubMan

Er, you posted on a public bulletin board/discussion forum about your diet/weight loss plan and are now taking umbrage at people having the gall to comment on it? Jeez....


----------



## Gabriel

Bamhan said:
			
		

> Will people like you ever mind your own business. If  choose to loose weight fast and put it on just as fast why do you care?



People like me?? Lol...thanks.

Here's the original post.


			
				Nosey Joe said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has recommended that I go on a Lipotrim diet which is monitored by some chemists. I know that I could do with losing about three stone and want to. But do any of you have any experience or comment or advice on this particular diet. Ta



If you read that and then read my post I think it makes perfect sense. Nosey Joe was looking for *advice* so I'd hope that my comments might make people think and look into the long term aspects of dieting and instead focus on changing their lifestyle. 

Incidentally, what I posted is generally considered good advice and it's free by the way. I won't even charge you for it...


----------



## Bamhan

Pardon me for being OTT.
Was a bit annoyed at hearing something negative.
Apologies, I was only reading the post in terms of myself and not in terms of the original poster's question.
I withdraw that remark if that is possible.


----------



## Gabriel

Bamhan said:
			
		

> Pardon me for being OTT.
> Was a bit annoyed at hearing something negative.
> Apologies, I was only reading the post in terms of myself and not in terms of the original poster's question.
> I withdraw that remark if that is possible.



No problem. No offence taken.


----------



## Kramer

Bamhan said:
			
		

> Pardon me for being OTT.
> Was a bit annoyed at hearing something negative.


Have we found a new phenomenon 'Lipo rage' ??


----------



## RainyDay

Lipo-something was featured on BBC Watchdog last week as a bit of a scam - it was not approved by the UK Medicines board IIRC.


----------



## tomo

This stuff sounds great!  - Do you have to get at through your GP or is it available in chemist and how much is it??


----------



## Nosey Joe

Well folks last week I lost another 5 1/2 pounds and going to chemist on Friday to be weighed again and hopefully another loss.

Rainyday, I didnt see watchdog last week but if it is a scam then I am doing well out of it. I have lost 47 pounds in less than two months !!  And feel great to boot. I have already dropped nearly two sizes and am now wearing clothes that I had meant to give to St Vincent de Paul. So they will now get the larger sized clothes.

Tomo , yes AFIK the diet is only available through a chemist. But I have been told, you can get it over the internet but I am not so sure. You need the chemist to keep you under observation anyway, for your own good. If you google Lipotrim and go into Pharmacy Programme you will find the Chemist nearest you that does it. Only a certain few do it. Send me a private message if you encounter any problems. The cost for males is € 85 and for females it is € 65 , but you would spend that on food and drink anyway  . 
Next instalment Friday.


----------



## ClubMan

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Lipo-something was featured on BBC Watchdog last week as a bit of a scam - it was not approved by the UK Medicines board IIRC.


[broken link removed]? Is this related to _Lipotrim _at all?


----------



## ninsaga

Nosey Joe...good luck with this...sounds amazing. can you provide some more infor though....
- is is €85 per week?
- is this in tablet form or a food suppliment/total replacement/ additive/shakes...
- Are you allowed eat anything else?
- Whats; the plan to ween off of it once you reach your target weight

...would love to know more...first hand from someone like yourself who is doing this

ninsaga


----------



## casiopea

Hi there, 

How does lipotrim work? Is it like slimfast (you mentioned milkshakes) and monitored by a chemist?

Congrats on progress so far.
cas


----------



## Martina

Congrats NoseyJoe on the continued weight loss!  

Don't get bowled over by negitive comments from other people. I know people seem to have a lot of sucess on diets like weightwatchers but they more often than not don't work for everyone. 
If you have found a system that you are happy with and is working for you then stick with it . . . . despite what anyone else says! 
Your doing great and have fantastic will power to stick to the diet and even better than that you feel great and you know you look great so damn the begrudgers!


----------



## Nosey Joe

Martina, thanks for the very nice words. I have a great set of friends who have encouraged me all the way just like you, and one special friend who kept at me until I started the diet and phoned or text me about ten times a day to offer encouragement. Thanks again. X

Cas. I have never tried slimfast so I cannot compare like with like but it is total replacement shakes and is monitored by a chemist.

Ninsaga , yes it is €85 per week, but I would have spent more than that on food, drink and the usual sh*t you buy when you go into the shop. you are not allowed any meals as such , but I had to attend a close friends wedding last weekend and rather than be unsociable I had a small meal and really enjoyed it. Nothing with fat etc in it . I had a glass of wine with the meal and back to pints of tap water and ice after that which I quite enjoy now. as regards weaning off, I am starting tomorrow and there is a programme to stick to whereby you have one Lipotrim per day and then one to two small but quite generous meals. Then back on food. But I am going to stick with the Lipotrim and small meals until Jan 1st then back on the diet full for another couple of months, because contrary to my initial post I have another couple of stone to lose..............and I will  
If anyone wants to contact me personally , leave your phone number in my PRIVATE MESSAGE box and I will ring you back.


----------



## ninsaga

Thanks Nosey Joe...good on ya!


----------



## ClubMan

Nosey Joe said:
			
		

> you are not allowed any meals as such


Er, I would have serious reservations about any diet that precluded eating myself...


----------



## Vanilla

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, Clubman, you want to eat yourself? Someone call the social services...


----------



## Nosey Joe

Well spotted Vanilla, I would rather go on the diet than eat myself.  There was too much of me to eat. But today, there is............................................ 5 pounds less  there to eat than there was last week.  
Clubman as I was saying earlier it is a food replacement diet and you get used to not eating.


----------



## ClubMan

Vanilla said:
			
		

> This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, Clubman, you want to eat yourself? Someone call the social services...


Well I do bite my nails quite a bit now that I think of it...


----------



## Nosey Joe

Sorry I forgot to mention that there is also Flapjacks as well as the shakes whilst they are not that tasty they are a change from the Shakes and provide then same Total food replacement.


----------



## ClubMan

Monotonous shakes and not too tasty flapjacks, eh? At least we know you've no vested interest in doing a hard sell for _Lipotrim_!


----------



## Bamhan

Lipotrim is not for the faint hearted. Those flapjacks are seriously foul.....the curse of wanting the body beautiful. Well a little less of me around these days too. 5lbs more gone.


----------



## Nosey Joe

Well done Bamhan 5lbs is great!!  How long are you on the diet ? and how much have you lost so far ? The peanut flapjacks are eatable but the coconut ones are my punishment if I stray from the chosen path , and yes I have eaten a few over the last two months.


----------



## Bamhan

Hi there, did the diet religiously for three weeks and lost a 17lbs. Then went off last week as more or less happy with my weight now and want to maintain it.
Have been eating normally all week and am monitoring my weight, stayed the same so far.
Have a weeks supply left so may use it before I head to Boston on 4th December.


----------



## Nosey Joe

Well folks, my weekly update .Well after my first week on re-feeding ( bringing real food back into your daily routine) I have lost another two pounds and did not feel hungry. I must admit that I did not stick strictly to the diet sheet, I went for a meal for my daughters 21st and ate too much. Iwas not feeling too good afterwards. I had a sore tummy  . I think my eyes were bigger than my belly. Still 2lbs loss is a loss so I am happy.


----------



## kellysayers

welldone!  my friend and I are starting on thursday in the hope of some results for x mas. /do you reckon we have enough time?


----------



## Bamhan

Yes you can loose a stone per month or more if you have a lot of weight to loose.


----------



## ClubMan

If you want to loose weight then just open your belt a notch or two. But if you want to lose it then that's a different matter...


----------



## Bamhan

Do you enjoy being so annoying Clubman!


----------



## Diziet

ClubMan said:
			
		

> If you want to loose weight then just open your belt a notch or two. But if you want to lose it then that's a different matter...


 
 Nice one that, made me smile! The interchangeable use of 'loose' and 'lose' is too widespread for my liking !


----------



## ClubMan

Yes - but misuse of such words only effects annoying people. There always looking for something to moan about.


----------



## Bamhan

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Yes - but misuse of such words only effects annoying people. There always looking for something to moan about.


Care to read that sentence again?


----------



## Merrion

Well spotted Bamhan. 
Maybe Clubman was being funny!!


----------



## C2H5OH

Clubman, where did  you get your fishing rod? it's very good!

 a little poem....

I halve a spelling checker,
It came with my pea see.
It plainly marks four my revue
Mistakes I dew knot sea. 
Eye strike a key and type a word
And weight four it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait aweigh. 

As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the era rite
Its rarely ever wrong. 

I've scent this massage threw it,
And I'm shore your pleased too no
Its letter prefect in every weigh;
My checker tolled me sew.


----------



## ClubMan

I dont do funy. My spel cheker is broke.


----------



## trysohard

*Re: need advice*

hi im currently considering weather to buy 2weeks lipotrim off of ebay 70pound with delivery but if i lose the weight i want, anyone know the calories i should eat after stopping the diet? any advice would be appriciated as im very very down about my weight i was 172lb then 158 but iv slowly started gaining again im now 160  id like to be 130 because im so ashamed to even go out the house sometimes.

my stats size 12-14 female 5.5 19 uk big build hourglass with extra filling


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: need advice*



			
				trysohard said:
			
		

> im so ashamed to even go out the house sometimes.
> 
> my stats size 12-14 female 5.5 19 uk big build hourglass with extra filling


 Why oh why? Those stats sound fine to me!


----------



## trysohard

thanks for the positive reply clubman but i just feel really gross and i feel paranoid when ppl look at me so i need to lose at least 20lb how much have you lost so far? and well done btw


----------



## Vanilla

Am I right in that you are 5 foot 5, and size 12-14? I'm with ClubMan on this, you sound lovely. Women are always so hard on themselves!


----------



## trysohard

yes thats right i dont know what to say im not used to compliments but thank you  i still want to lose the weight though its absolutely ruining my confidence and life so i hope this works  fingers crossed x also does anyone know the diet you are supposed to go on to not regain weight after stopping the lipotrim so im prepared? thankx.

deb

http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/3;10716;116;0;0/c/-12/t/-42/k/a292/weight.png[/img]
[/url]


----------



## ClubMan

Going off topic a bit - perhaps the problem is not your weight per se but rather your self confidence. What I mean is rather than concentrating on losing weight (and as a few of us have said, based on the information that you posted, it doesn't sound like you are obese or anything like that) perhaps you might be better off learning some self confidence/assertiveness/coping skills? After all if your weight is not such that it's affecting your physical health and you fail to live up to your dieting expectations then it may be your mental health that suffers (further)? Just some food (er, sorry!) for thought...


----------



## trysohard

hi i understand what you are saying but i think it effects my health too as im always tired/low in energy get pains in my chest, headaches dont know if this is relevant i know also i have a confidence problem also panick attacks and social phobia fun ha ;-) but really i do need to lose the weight as i think/know it will help all of these problems even if its just a little i will be happier.

iv nearly used up a whole page sorry for taking up your space


----------



## ClubMan

trysohard said:
			
		

> hi i understand what you are saying but i think it effects my health too as im always tired/low in energy get pains in my chest, headaches dont know if this is relevant i know also i have a confidence problem also panick attacks and social phobia fun ha ;-) but really i do need to lose the weight as i think/know it will help all of these problems even if its just a little i will be happier.
> 
> iv nearly used up a whole page sorry for taking up your space


 You should check out the possibility that these issues are not related to depression or some similar illness. Especially if you suffer from panic attacks/social phobia. Diagnosis by message board is not a good idea but I would have serious reservations about you pinning great hopes on losing weight as some sort of panacea for the issues that you mention. Have you ever considered (under the guidance of your _GP_) pursuing a course of suitable medication (e.g. anti-depressants) and counselling to deal with some of these issues? It might be an idea checking these options out...


----------



## DrMoriarty

kellysayers said:
			
		

> welldone! my friend and I are starting on thursday in the hope of some results for x mas. /do you reckon we have enough time?


In particular, I'd urge anyone 'desperate to shed the pounds/stones' to first of all forget about this kind of mindset — with no offence to the poster I'm quoting!

I've a relative (by marriage) who's battled with obesity since her teens, basically, and I can honestly say the worst phases she ever went through were the ones where she felt she had to take drastic measures — starvation diets, appetite suppressants like Lipotrim, etc. — in order to fit into that dress/not 'make a show of herself' at the forthcoming wedding/Christmas 'do'/what-have-you...

I know it's hard to separate the physical from the psychological factors, but at the end of the day weight control is about _your_ body/_your_ health, not other people's perceptions. You might feel that 'that's easy for me to say', etc. — given my own perfectly-honed physique _(and for a man of my age, too!  ) _— but I really do get the creeps when I hear women with perfectly normal or, at worst, _slightly_-above-average weight/height (or BMI) stats talking about feeling 'gross'/having their lives 'ruined' etc. 

Trysohard, I'm with Vanilla & Clubman here — the kind of figure you're describing sounds just about right to me. If you're experiencing other ill-health symptoms, they may very well have more to do with psychosomatic issues (as suggested by Clubman) or — and this is a factor so far unmentioned in all this weight-loss discussion — a need for a little more mild physical activity/fresh air? My sister-in-law mentioned above always made far better progress when she realised that it didn't _really_ matter what she looked like to others in a swimsuit and got herself down to the local swimming pool once or twice a week.


----------



## trysohard

i was diagnosed with depression a few years back iv tried medication 7 types, counciling, self help, lindon method, meditation, hypnotherapy these all cost me a fortune and didnt work so i now take no tablets or anything and im doing it myself trying to get better and forget about it i think losing the weight would make me feel better about myself thus give me a little more confidence to cope with life and these problems


----------



## fobs

> i was diagnosed with depression a few years back iv tried medication 7 types, counciling, self help, lindon method, meditation, hypnotherapy these all cost me a fortune and didnt work so i now take no tablets or anything and im doing it myself trying to get better and forget about it i think losing the weight would make me feel better about myself thus give me a little more confidence to cope with life and these problems


 
I would urge caution before going on any drastic diet in the hope that it will sort out all your problems. I think a lot of women believe that if they could just fit a size 12 they'd be fine. Those who are size 12 think the same about a size 10 and so on.... 

Size has nothing to do with happiness as even at a size 10 your problems don't disappear. Granted it does feel nice when you feel you look good but you have to look at the reasons why you want to lose the weight first. 
I won't cure your depression.

I think that is why this diet is administrated by pharmacists and shouldn't be bought over the web. They can analyse whether a person needs to lose the weight they imagine they do and you can be monitored. Also you should visit you doctor for other health checks before embarking on any drastic diet. sometimes feeling low and having no energy for women can be a lack of iron,thyroid problems etc....

I would urge you to seek a doctors approval first and they will only recommend this diet if you are mentally able for it and your depression is under control I would imagine.


----------



## EllaC

About 4 months ago I discovered a web site called thinkrightnow.com. It sells audio programmes for issues like weight loss, self esteem, motivation to exercise, depression etc. Having previously bought Paul McKenna’s book _Change your Life_ with accompanying CD and having listened to the CD every night for about a month - I didn’t find it made a pick of difference. So when I read stuff such as the quote below from think right now site I was really sceptical:

_Finally there is a proven, simple and inexpensive way to break free of depression and *all* of its symptoms... *without ANY negative side-effects!*_
_Whether you are experiencing a situational bout of depression relating to some major life change, or your depression is of a more severe long-term nature, which you may be on medication for, *Freedom From Depression Now!* is a proven audio program that can re-pattern your habitual ways of thinking, shifting them from their current loop of gloom and despair to the most positive, optimistic and life-enhancing patterns, all while you relax or sleep._
*Freedom From Depression Now!*_is so effective at changing habitual thought patterns that it's helped people climb out of depression so deep that they were on the verge of suicide. _

However, when I read on further and discovered the CD’s came with a six month money back guarantee I decided to give a couple of them a try. I bought Eating for Excellent Health Now and I Love Exercise Now. You are advised to listen to one CD at a time every night for up to six months. I started with the health one and almost immediately I found my attitude to overeating and junk food change. I found it much easier to forego treats and snacks (especially in the evening) After about 3 weeks I switched to the exercise CD and this is the change I have found most unbelievable – I found myself getting up a 5:45am four mornings a week to workout to an exercise video. This is something I had tried to persuade myself to do for at least two years with _no_ success. Four months on I’m still getting up to workout four mornings a week and am delighted with the results. For the first time in ages I really feel I’ve taken control of the situation and I feel great.

I’ve now started on the self esteem cd but this is such a huge area that I find it harder to measure results here as obviously as with the areas above. However, there are many testimonials on the site as to the positive effect of the other CD’s – if there’s one that covers an area you need to work on I thinks it’s worth a try.


----------



## Vanilla

I thinks fobs has hit the nail on the head by saying changing your size won't make you happy. Maybe instead of investing money in a diet like lipotrim, you could start with some simple steps like joining a local gym class, or going for a daily walk. If you have the time and energy to devote to one, maybe get a dog?


----------



## ClubMan

trysohard said:
			
		

> i was diagnosed with depression a few years back iv tried medication 7 types, counciling, self help, lindon method, meditation, hypnotherapy these all cost me a fortune and didnt work so i now take no tablets or anything and im doing it myself trying to get better and forget about it i think losing the weight would make me feel better about myself thus give me a little more confidence to cope with life and these problems


 Have you ever considered trying a course of Cognitive Behaviour Therapy with a suitably trained and skilled professional? At the very least you should have a read up on it using the many books available and free resources out on the web. _David D. Burns_ The Feeling Good Handbook is a useful guided self help course in it if you wanted to try it out yourself. But it does require some application and committment on the part of the reader/participant. Don't mean to bang on about it but if you are suffering from depression and panic attacks etc. then trying to lose weight (especially if you fail as many people do with diets) is unlikely to yield significant benefits for your overall mental and physical health. You would probably be better off persisting with looking for a suitable treatment for these mental health issues that works for you rather than pinning your hopes on a diet. Better to address things like having a relatively healthy/well balanced diet (regardless of your real or perceived issues with your weight or body image), try to get some regular light exercise, try to develop good sleeping patterns, try to use relaxation exercise and correcting negative self talk etc. in my opinion. Hope some of this is useful to you and doesn't sound too patronising or whatever...


----------



## casiopea

Hi Trysohard,

I too think your stats are fine (Im female) and Im sorry you are so down on yourself.  Can I ask, if you do really want to lose weight have you tried weight watchers? Lipotrim obviously works for some people Im not knocking the posters on this thread who have been successful with it, but it is a bit extreme and expensive when weight watchers seems to be a far more balanced approach.  My mum, who for years was struggling with a stubborn 15lbs (nothing to do with the chocolate bars she snacked on!) was very successful at weight watchers. The 15lbs and a bit more came off relatively slowly (just under a year) but has stayed off eventhough she still has a tendency to fall off the chocolate/sweeties wagon in general her attitude to food and healthy eating is much improved and she said she never really went hungry. As my mum is an older lady she couldnt really go to gyms and just goes for a walk everyday.  What ever route you choose (weightwatchers/ lipotrim etc), you should double check with your doctor first and the best of luck.

casiopea


----------



## trysohard

thanks all for the replies but im ok now really its just a confidence thing because im used to being a size 10 i know it makes me sound vain but i will be a lot happier after iv lost the weight i have before and i will again iv also tried cbt this made my problems worse by bringing all my bad suppressed memories back and i couldnt cope so id rather have then locked away. im sorry im just one of them people that once they have an idea inthere head there is no stopping them im going ahead with the lipotrim soo does anyone know how to come off of it? thanks a lot x deb


----------



## ClubMan

trysohard said:
			
		

> iv also tried cbt this made my problems worse by bringing all my bad suppressed memories back and i couldnt cope


 I'm surprised at that. Are you sure that you're not confusing _CBT_ with something else? _CBT_ doesn't deal with with regressing to and analysing past issues but rather with learning skills to cope with there here and now. Fundamentally it's simply a framework to assist with thinking clearly based on actual events/facts and avoiding distortions that may normally take effect due to various personal issues. It does this by encouraging one to challenge their (often distorted) immediate assumptions, thoughts and feelings about situations by checking these against the available facts and realities of events.


----------



## trysohard

yea im sure it was cbt i only went 3 times then the lady had to leave to go somewhere else she was just asking about what things had happened brought everything to the surface then she left 

iv just bought 1wk cambridge diet next week i will buy 2 weeks of lipotrim should i lose about 1st in 3weeks also can you do 30min on treadmill a day on them is this advisable thanks?


----------



## casiopea

trysohard said:
			
		

> iv just bought 1wk cambridge diet next week i will buy 2 weeks of lipotrim should i lose about 1st in 3weeks also can you do 30min on treadmill a day on them is this advisable thanks?



The short answer is no. Its not advisable to lose 1st in 3 weeks. Aside from risks to your health, you run a higher chance of putting that weight back on after you complete the 3 weeks. The reason for this is that you are going for a quick fix rather than changing your lifetyle. This means in a couple of months you are back to square one and are trying yet another diet. Becoming a yo-yo dieter. Losing weight quickly and dramatically is simply not good for your heart and internal organs.  Please consult your doctor.


----------



## Bamhan

I think trysohard you have made up your mind what you are going to do and despite all the opinions telling you it isn't a good idea I presume you will go ahead......
Good luck with it.


----------



## trysohard

finally someone not fighting me on this ty


----------



## DrMoriarty

*...?!?*

If you consider the helpful/concerned encouragement and constructive advice you've been given about the (proven) dangers of crash diets and appetite suppressants to be 'fighting' with you, then by all means feel free to go ahead and harm yourselves — both of you. _That_'ll show us, eh?


----------



## Bamhan

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> *...?!?*
> 
> If you consider the helpful/concerned encouragement and constructive advice you've been given about the (proven) dangers of crash diets and appetite suppressants to be 'fighting' with you, then by all means feel free to go ahead and harm yourselves — both of you. _That_'ll show us, eh?


I assume you are including me into that comment.
Well just to update you I completed my session on LT and am now my ideal weight and eating and exercising normally.
No problems to my health what so ever.
But thanks for your concern as I too agree that buying the lipotrim stuff from ebay is not a good idea as the pharmasist's input is important.

I was simply saying that it sounded to me like trysohard had her mind made up so no matter how helpful, the advice or encouragement were she was determined to go ahead.


----------



## ClubMan

trysohard said:
			
		

> finally someone not fighting me on this ty


To be fair people are just trying to help on the dietary and other advice fronts and it smacks of ingratitude to treat them as if they were nitpicking at your questions/plans just for the sake of it...


----------



## trysohard

sorry i didnt want to cause an argument i just wanted advice on the diet sorry ill let you know how th diet goes i am grateful for the advice really i am im just stuborn sorry


----------



## ClubMan

Fair enough I suppose.


----------



## trysohard

iv bought 3 weeks worth im bidding on another 2 and a half weeks worth my weight now is 11.10 my program hasnt yet arrived ill let you know how much i lose and how i feel after a week if anyone is intrested?

hope your all doing well on it


----------



## Lauren

A friend was on the Lipotrim diet a few weeks ago and did indeed loose weight. However she has recently started to loose a significant amount of her hair and upon checking with some other people she knew who were also on it, some have noticed the same thing. BEWARE!


----------



## ClubMan

Lauren said:
			
		

> A friend was on the Lipotrim diet a few weeks ago and did indeed loose weight.


Must ... resist ..... ahhh ... sorry....


----------



## kellysayers

Hi Tryso hard
i am two weeks on lipotrim and i can fit into my semi skinny jeans (you know the ones I mean) Harrah!!!  If you feel you need a bit of support feel free to PM me. I think the shakes actually taste nice. Now to go for the skinny Jeans!!! ......


----------



## trysohard

well done kelly how much have you lost so far then in 2 weeks? im on day 1 today only tried the vanilla shake so far but i like it  im aiming for 8 pints a day do you think this is too much or ok? i weighed myself this morning my beginning weight was 11.7.4 id like to lose 31.4pounds and weigh 130pounds ill tell you my weight loss after the first week anyone know the weight loss the least i should expect on the first week? thanx x debbie


----------



## kellysayers

Lost nine first week aim to drink 3-4 litres per day of water plus your shakes. Don't like vanilla love choc and strawberry. you don't sound very over weight for your height so you may not loose as much. It's all in proportion. My friend lost seven another lost 10. Keep it up it will all be worth it. If you feel hungry dring water it really works. Getting weighed friday so will fill you in then


----------



## trysohard

hi i was 11.7.4 yesterday today in 11.5.2 i drank 9 and a half pint yesterday and im on my 7th pint of the day today but i had 3 shakes and a bar too do you think it will be ok to have 2 shakes tomorrow instead of 3 too compensate?
i hope i havent done any harm on only day two iv been dreaming of going wrong litrally last night in my sleep i dreampt i had a drink of lilt then i spat it in a bin lol then another dream where i had a slice of orange

its weird i think im actually developing a phobia of food lol


----------



## ClubMan

trysohard said:
			
		

> hi i was 11.7.4 yesterday today in 11.5.2


 Not meaning to be crude about it but a fluctuation of 2lbs in weight over a couple of days could feasibly be explained by having a bowel movement!



> i drank 9 and a half pint yesterday and im on my 7th pint of the day


 Are you sure that you were sober enough to read the weighing scales?



> i hope i havent done any harm on only day two iv been dreaming of going wrong litrally last night in my sleep i dreampt i had a drink of lilt then i spat it in a bin lol then another dream where i had a slice of orange
> 
> its weird i think im actually developing a phobia of food lol


 I presume your joking but you should be careful that you don't have or develop an eating disorder.


----------



## trysohard

i dont think its this as every morning i (got to the toilet) then step on the scales naked as soon as i wake up and i do this 3x to make sure


----------



## ClubMan

Well if you manage to lose 2lb a day you are on course for some serious health problems. At least you'll look lovely and slim when you're on display in your casket.


----------



## kellysayers

you should only weigh yourself once a week. once a day is too often and you won't get a true picture.


----------



## trysohard

i weighed myself tonight too after a little exercise and i now weigh 11.2.8 its got to be water i know i doubt very much it will kill me there are people that are anorexic for years and years and there not dead and im still getting 3 meals a day and vit and minerals and loseing weight which is good for health i dont feel to good after the coffe though a bit jittery and faint but its to be expected on a vlcd


----------



## DrMoriarty

There's been no post here for ten days now — are the Lipotrimmers still OK? Saw this today and ...thought of you!


----------



## Nosey Joe

Well Dr Mo. I am back!! The original poster on this subject. Alas I was away on hols so I could not keep tou updated on my position. I have now lost wait for it ............................4st 3lbs    and feeling great. I am going back on maintainence for the next 3 weeks and then back on the diet for a couple of more months. My wife has lost about 2 stone but has suffered some hair loss, But between the hairdresser and the chemist she seems to have slowed this down . I believe it will grow back to normal again.


----------



## Guest127

hope you didnt celebrate too much yesterday NJ and undo all the good work.


----------



## Nosey Joe

No Cu I had two pints on the way home from the match, Iwas tired I had only arrived home at 1.30 am after a long flight and an Airport delay in Riga. So I came home after the match and watched it again on DVD Its seldom we get the chance to celebrate but I was unable to do it but will at the weekend


----------



## Guest127

if leeds keep going we will all have something to celebrate.otherwise it's pretty lean up here. Ooops. shouldn't use the  L word.


----------



## Nosey Joe

The L word doesnt matter Cu I think it is probably forgotten by those who dont matter anyway   Well Dundalk City won the Ladies FAI cup on Sunday so you do have something to cheer about. 

*"Well folks it had to come I gained 2lbs whilst on hols but I dont mind I thought I would have gained more."*


----------



## Nosey Joe

Just to update you folks I have lost 4st- 10lbs in total and with sensible eating I have kept it much the same, I will go back on the diet in March when the weather is warmer., I dropped 6 inches in waist sizeand evev now my trousers are a little loose on me.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Fair play, NoseyJoe.


----------



## Nosey Joe

Thanks Dr. Mo. It was mainly due to praise from friends, family and neighbours that kept me going. I would get about a couple of dozen plaudits a day. I feel as fit as I ever did and it did my self confidence a world of good, As Niall Tobín would say " fit to bull cows "


----------



## DrMoriarty

Steady on, big fella... 

_[Edit: I assume you know that's a 'movie line', and not intended in offence?!]_


----------



## Nosey Joe

No Dr Mo. no offence taken , It describes me to a tee


----------



## aislingkelly

Could some1 please tell me what exactly u have to do on this lipotrim diet thing and do u have to excercise aswell??


----------



## ClubMan

A no exercise diet? I've heard it all now...


----------



## Lauren

aislingkelly: - be warned, I know people who went on this diet and lost a load of hair.....honestly! So if you don't mind loosing hair as well as weight..go for it..


----------



## ClubMan

Hey! Maybe that's the solution to mikeny's conundrum so!


----------



## Sue Ellen

Nosey Joe said:
			
		

> Just to update you folks I have lost 4st- 10lbs in total and with sensible eating I have kept it much the same, I will go back on the diet in March when the weather is warmer., I dropped 6 inches in waist sizeand evev now my trousers are a little loose on me.


 
Hi,

Interested in hearing more about Lipotrim. See it is some months since this topic was posted and just wondering if the weight has stayed off? How is the hair loss problem also and is this a regular side effect?

Thanks.


----------



## antimonarch

all of my friends that tried it put the weight back on. a chemist friend said they are laughing all the way to the bank 200% mark up. 90% failure rate in  the first week. and 50 % retry and of this 50% 90% fail again.


----------



## JohnnyBoy

Sounds like a gimmick 2 me(even though I know nothing about it).To lose weight is relatively easy,the hard part is keeping it off.sounds like the Nutron or Atkins diet all over again-fads.
To lose weight you have to change your way of life ;forever.Increase exercise & reduce calories & keep it that way.Chemists are laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## Nosey Joe

Well folks just an update on my position to date : up until 17th Feb I had lost 4st 10lbs. I went back on the diet on March 7th but due to injuries I received in a  serious car accident on March 8th I was unable to continue on the diet as I was on heavy pain killers and needed food in my system. I gave up the diet and went back on it last week, and in the intervening months had only gained 11lbs. I expect to lose another 2 st or so over the next few weeks and then I will be happy!  After that I will resort to sensible eating and drinking  so as maintain my weight to my wished weight. I will again keep ye all updated (hopefully on a weekly basis) of my progress as I find this an incentive and driving force to get it off and keep it off.

If any of ye want to talk about it feel free to send me an e-mail or PM through AAM and I in return will reply to all by phone or e-mail.


----------



## Guest127

hey NJ: good to hear from you again. Sorry to hear of your accident and hope you make a full recovery.


----------



## roxy

I did this diet last year and on the third day I blacked out behind the wheel (luckily I was parking outside the house and was saved by the wheelie bin!). I had had my second shake of the day a couple of hours beforehand. The doctor said I should never have been allowed on it in the first place as my BMI was about 25.5 and I only had about a stone to lose (I'm a size 10-12) but the chemist told me it would be 'an ideal way for me to lose weight as I was on a slippery slope with my weight'. It's a quick buck for them and no more. Apparantely alot of people get a weeks supply (€60) and never go back for more, plently of sachets floating around ebay too, hmm wonder why?


----------



## miak

I've always wondered if you look any better after losing weight like this. I have no experience of Lipotrim but surely losing weight in this manner and so quickly would leave you with alot of excess skin and stretch marks?


----------



## Megan

Is the hair loss on the Lipotrim just confine to men or would it work for unwanted hair on women?- but then again I suppose you would also lose the wanted hair.


----------



## roxy

Megan said:


> Is the hair loss on the Lipotrim just confine to men or would it work for unwanted hair on women?- but then again I suppose you would also lose the wanted hair.


 
It's hair on the head as far as I know Megan!   They give you a video to watch when you go on the program and it outlines this.


----------



## Nosey Joe

Well folks I can see by the amount of views and replies that there is a lot of interest in the Lipotrim diet. As stated earlier in the post possibly a year ago, yes some women experience hair loss (on the head) I think, havn't heard of anyone losing it elsewhere!!! This can be stalled by using XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX called....Head High. Anyway in the last week I have lost 7 3/4 pounds, and all this can be verified by my chemist. On half diet this week as I have function to go to this week. Will keep you informed with my progress


----------



## Guest127

when did this post get moved? I know someone who is very intersted in this diet and wanted them to read the replies but couldnt find it in the usual spot. I will inform them where its now at but not sure it's a shooting the breeze post?


----------



## Nosey Joe

Sorry folks I got a few PM,s on this subject but due to an error on my part I deleted them. If anyone wants to re-submit them go ahead!


----------



## dodo

Nosey Joe how much did you lose and did it stay of,I lost 17 lbs in 3 weeks, now on 4th and last week and then one week of refeed


----------



## liteweight

dodo said:


> Nosey Joe how much did you lose and did it stay of,I lost 17 lbs in 3 weeks, now on 4th and last week and then one week of refeed



That's pretty drastic isn't it?


----------



## bearishbull

JAysis will you all cop on. Losing weight that fast is very unhealthy and the body enters starvation mode and when you return to "normal" eating your metabolism has slowed down to starvation rate and stores more fat. You probably lose lean muscle mass too which reduces your base metabolic rate and makes you more fat in long run on same level of calories. Just cut back on crap processed food and do some exercise 3-4 times a week ( light-medium weight training with sensible diet is what all the celebs with "hot  bodies" do so do it too. Even if you want to lose weight rapidly you dont need to pay 85euro a week for it, just eat veg and salads rather than rip off "shakes".


----------



## Sue Ellen

Nosey Joe said:


> My wife has lost about 2 stone but *has suffered some hair loss,* But between the hairdresser and the chemist she seems to have slowed this down . I believe it will grow back to normal again.


 
This is the most frightening aspect of the whole thing


----------



## liteweight

bearishbull said:


> JAysis will you all cop on. Losing weight that fast is very unhealthy and the body enters starvation mode and when you return to "normal" eating your metabolism has slowed down to starvation rate and stores more fat. You probably lose lean muscle mass too which reduces your base metabolic rate and makes you more fat in long run on same level of calories. Just cut back on crap processed food and do some exercise 3-4 times a week ( light-medium weight training with sensible diet is what all the celebs with "hot  bodies" do so do it too. Even if you want to lose weight rapidly you dont need to pay 85euro a week for it, just eat veg and salads rather than rip off "shakes".



I agree and I think the hair loss is indicative of the body in 'trouble'!


----------



## dodo

Tried all the gym thing ,running, eating better, but takes to long to lose, a lad a t work was 19st 2 xmas,s ago, last xmas he reached his goal of 13st, now today 11 months later he is still same weight of 13st , now he walks 3 days a week eats better less alcohol, so you ask why did he not do this all along,  reason, he was down over his weight which made him eat more, he was to tired to walk even for 5 minutes, and if he did walk more he believe's with eating better it would have taking him  at least  2 1/2 yrs to  lose same amount of weight.  he says  the key to this diet is you get all your  balanced foods  throught shakes , and when you reach your goal you then find it easier to  eat better drink less and walk more. of if you go back to your old ways then you gain weight . so from the expert who lose the weight thumbs up,  by the way hair grows back trust me.


----------



## owenm

I just finished week three tonight of Lipotrim and have lost 20lbs. No hair loss and no side affects. 

Lipotrim is a zero carb diet that pushes the body into ketosis, making it use fat as fuel. In the first week you can expect to lose 7-10lbs, I lost 8lbs but over half of this is water and glycogen (in the first week only). Week two I lost 7 lbs and week 3 I lst 5lbs. that's a total of 20lbs and i fully expect to put up about 3-4 lbs over the next week as I start eating again and the body starts storing glycogen. So i've lost over a stone in 3 weeks and am going back to exercise. I did it because i needed a kick start, i had over 2.5 stone to lose and the prospect of spending 3 days a week training to do this over 6 months was depressing. Now I can focus on training and aim for a weight loss of 2-3lbs a month.

Side effects:
Constipation: for me very mild to none
Feeling cold: yes, very cold and the only thing that helped was black tea/ coffee
Hair loss: nil

Some posted earlier they were drinking 7-8 litres of water a day and that is too much and possibily dangerous in itself. It can cause hyponatremia, where the body losses too much salt and your heart will stop.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_intoxication


----------



## Nosey Joe

Well done Dodo and owenm that echos my experience. As regards hair loss my wife has still to regain her hair fully ( I hope she does) Both of us intend going back on it in mid Feb (we have a few functions to attend before then) Whilst it is costly it is successful and can remain so if looked after. A female friend of ours has lost three stone on it and has kept it off. She still has a lipotrim bar twice a week and eats right. She has not lost her hair at all.


----------



## HotdogsFolks

Oh man oh man...

Temporary diets DO NOT WORK*

Once fat cells are created, only surgery can remove them.

So when you diet for 2 months or whatever, as soon as you "return to normal" you will put the weight back on very quickly. And generally, you'll put on even more weight, especially if your diet had some kind of "starve yourself" element to it. Basically when your food supply get dramatically cut down, your body knows something is wrong so it gets ready to hold onto every damn calorie it can get it's hand on.

The ONLY way to get the body you want is to make minor lifestyle changes. More exercise, less food. In a nutshell, burn more than you consume. And that's it. Going to the gym to tone up can come way later, but to lose weight, it's about your lifestyle, and it has to be permanent.

Diets do not work, but no matter how intelligent people are, they still believe they do. 

I should really write some bull**** diet book and become a millionaire. "The No-Potato Diet, How The Irish Became Slim During The Famine"

*Unless you just want to lose weight for a wedding, and then put it all back on afterwards.


----------



## Megan

Why would you want to lose weight for a wedding ?





HotdogsFolks said:


> Oh man oh man...
> 
> Temporary diets DO NOT WORK*
> 
> Once fat cells are created, only surgery can remove them.
> 
> So when you diet for 2 months or whatever, as soon as you "return to normal" you will put the weight back on very quickly. And generally, you'll put on even more weight, especially if your diet had some kind of "starve yourself" element to it. Basically when your food supply get dramatically cut down, your body knows something is wrong so it gets ready to hold onto every damn calorie it can get it's hand on.
> 
> The ONLY way to get the body you want is to make minor lifestyle changes. More exercise, less food. In a nutshell, burn more than you consume. And that's it. Going to the gym to tone up can come way later, but to lose weight, it's about your lifestyle, and it has to be permanent.
> 
> Diets do not work, but no matter how intelligent people are, they still believe they do.
> 
> I should really write some bull**** diet book and become a millionaire. "The No-Potato Diet, How The Irish Became Slim During The Famine"
> 
> *Unless you just want to lose weight for a wedding, and then put it all back on afterwards.


----------



## HotdogsFolks

Megan said:


> Why would you want to lose weight for a wedding ?


 
It's pretty normal for girls to do that! Well, the girls in my office at least...


----------



## phoenix

*Re: Lipotrim- NOSEYJOE*

Hi Noseyjoe

Just wondering how you are getting on with the above?  Have you finished or are you still on the diet?


----------



## PM1234

> Lipotrim is a zero carb diet that pushes the body into ketosis, making it use fat as fuel. In the first week you can expect to lose 7-10lbs, I lost 8lbs but over half of this is water and glycogen (in the first week only). Week two I lost 7 lbs and week 3 I lst 5lbs. that's a total of 20lbs and i fully expect to put up about 3-4 lbs over the next week as I start eating again and the body starts storing glycogen. So i've lost over a stone in 3 weeks and am going back to exercise.


 
This is scary reading. Literally starving your body will of course make you lose weight and fast. But what are the long term effects on your body?

Then again other things such as smoking are as bad.


----------



## liteweight

hotdog said:
			
		

> Once fat cells are created only surgery can remove them



Not true any more. The new ultrasound machines can destroy fat cells. Of course if you eat your way through a ton of chocolate a night, the body will store the fat elsewhere.


----------



## ClubMan

But isn't ultrasound arguably a form of non invasive surgery?


----------



## liteweight

I suppose it could be termed non invasive surgery. It was originally developed to blast kidney stones so that they'd pass naturally through the body. The machines have subsequently been modified/re invented, to only target specific areas, such as fat cells. I don't think any woman who had an ultrasound during pregnancy would have considered it 'surgery'.


----------



## ClubMan

liteweight said:


> I suppose it could be termed non invasive surgery. It was originally developed to blast kidney stones so that they'd pass naturally through the body. The machines have subsequently been modified/re invented, to only target specific areas, such as fat cells. I don't think any woman who had an ultrasound during pregnancy would have considered it 'surgery'.


No - but that's not surgery while the other procedures that you mention using ultrasound arguably are.


----------



## liteweight

Well if someone smears gel on a particularly fat body part and then runs an ultrasound machine over it for 30 minutes, that doesn't seem like surgery to me. In my mind surgery involves a wound of some sort whereas with ultrasound the body rids itself of the fat in the usual way. I've never had it done but I know if I had to lose a lot of weight, I'd take that route rather than liposuction!

When ultrasound was developed to eliminate kidney stones it was described as an alternative to surgery.


----------



## ClubMan

Alternative to *invasive *surgery maybe?


----------



## liteweight

ClubMan said:


> Alternative to *invasive *surgery maybe?



Alright....alright you've worn me out.  An alternative to invasive surgery!


----------



## dodo

Lipotrim works I lost the weight I wanted in 5 weeks and over 2 months later have not put up any weight and I am eating the way I always did, I just could not shift about 20 lbs tried tradmills , walking and the like but with a busy life it was getting harder to find time to workout,  lipotrim did it for me in 5 weeks what no gym or exercise could do in 6 months, no hair loss just weight loss,


----------



## Nosey Joe

Hi all as the original poster of this thread, I must agree it does work! As already stated I initally lost over 4 1/2 stone but in the last few months Ihave put on about 2 stone. This is purely down to my own fault!! Eating morning noon and night and probably in my sleep too  Also i was having a few pints three or four nights a week ........just being sociable (well thats my excuse) I am again going back on the diet but this time after I lose the weight I want then it is sensible eating from there-on in.Will post fairly regular updates!!!


----------



## ClubMan

Why not just try skipping the _Lipotrim _*AND *the regular eating/drinking and see how you get on?


----------



## dodo

ClubMan said:


> Why not just try skipping the _Lipotrim _*AND *the regular eating/drinking and see how you get on?


Trust me clubman it is much to hard that is why lipotrim is doing great business in ireland, if it was that easy we would all be perfect weight


----------



## moneypitt

Very informative thread, and iventually got around to working out my BMI - 29! Nearly obbese! (Okay, I do have some shame, and I am working at it - just trying to consume less, and burn more - thats all).

However, trying to figure out my ideal weight BMI 24 according to BMI charts), its 76 kilos (about 12 stone, or 168 lbs) - which I think israther low for someone height (male, 5' 11" - or 180 cms)  , don't you think? (or is this my bodyfat talking?)

thanks for your comments!


----------



## ClubMan

dodo said:


> Trust me clubman it is much to hard that is why lipotrim is doing great business in ireland, if it was that easy we would all be perfect weight


I never claimed that it was easy but surely it would be much more logical (not to mention cheaper) to sort out one's dietary habits rather than maintaining them and then taking something else to deal with the damage that this was causing?


----------



## dodo

ClubMan said:


> I never claimed that it was easy but surely it would be much more logical (not to mention cheaper) to sort out one's dietary habits rather than maintaining them and then taking something else to deal with the damage that this was causing?


What damaged may that be ? it works why cant people just accept that and be glad for people over weight that there is something that really works, as they say the prove is in the pudding, the money part does not add up for one thing you no longer eat as you would ie daily buying of food and going out to a nice restraurant like one might do when not on such a diet, you must understand that alot of people who are over weight do not eat more than 2000 calories which is around what a person can eat a day without putting on weight. So they need some help to shift the access weight that is where Lipotrim does the trick, then when weight comes off and you continue to eat around 2000 calories then you should maintain your weight.Talking about damage again most people will stay on this for around 4-6 mths, people drink and smoke for over 50yrs so it need to be put in prospective.count your self lucky that you are not fat if you where you would understand, fat people are happier when the weight starts to shift believe me,fat and jolly and all that is a load of nonsense


----------



## ClubMan

dodo said:


> What damaged may that be ?


The damage, such as obesity and its concomitant health issues, that poor dietary/eating habits can cause.



dodo said:


> you must understand that alot of people who are over weight do not eat more than 2000 calories which is around what a person can eat a day without putting on weight.


Is that actually true?


----------



## Seagull

The last guidelines I read were 1500 calories per day for women and 2500 per day for men.


----------



## liteweight

Well the last guideline I read was 2000 for women and 2500 for men. And yes ClubMan it is true to say that a number of overweight people do not overeat. There are many causes of obesity but the most assume overeating is the issue.


----------



## dodo

Seagull said:


> The last guidelines I read were 1500 calories per day for women and 2500 per day for men.


So 2000 is right in the middle


----------



## dodo

liteweight said:


> Well the last guideline I read was 2000 for women and 2500 for men. And yes ClubMan it is true to say that a number of overweight people do not overeat. There are many causes of obesity but the most assume overeating is the issue.


Depression can be a cause of weight gain some people eat more because they are sad over something, just because somebody eats alot it does mean they are hungry all the time or greedy,  some women eat alot more than usual at that time of the month when women have their periods for eg


----------



## ajapale

This thread is no longer in compliance with the new posting guidelines on discussing medical issues. It is now closed.


----------

